# EXTREME Oil Consumption



## plankbuckets (May 6, 2021)

I have a 2011 Cruze LT with 167596 miles. Yesterday, I had some bad oil consumption where I had to pull over, as there was 1/4 of the dipstick left. I got a ride, got some oil, and filled it back up. Fast forward to today, approximately 60 miles of driving later, I have the same problem. Smoke comes out of the engine bay, and also seeps into the cabin, and there is 1/4 of the dipstick filled with oil. I know when I filled it up I had the EXACT amount, as it was to the top of the last line on the dipstick. Any ideas what could cause this? I am tuned on 93 octane fuel, and have a ZZPerformance Cold Air Intake if that would somehow make a difference in anything. Thanks in advance


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, I think that you are focusing are the wrong details. How much oil left in the engine really doesn't help with troubleshooting. The rate of oil usage by miles (or maybe better engine run time) is useful. The intake has nothing to do with your oil issue, unless by installing it you caused some collateral damage.

The engine smoking tells me you are probably getting oil on the exhaust manifold. I'd check that area out, maybe take off the exhaust manifold shroud. Being you have a 2011 I'd check the turbo oil feed and discharge lines first.

BTW, nice job keeping oil in it.


----------



## plankbuckets (May 6, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> Well, I think that you are focusing are the wrong details. How much oil left in the engine really doesn't help with troubleshooting. The rate of oil usage by miles (or maybe better engine run time) is useful. The intake has nothing to do with your oil issue, unless by installing it you caused some collateral damage.
> 
> The engine smoking tells me you are probably getting oil on the exhaust manifold. I'd check that area out, maybe take off the exhaust manifold shroud. Being you have a 2011 I'd check the turbo oil feed and discharge lines first.
> 
> BTW, nice job keeping oil in it.


I checked the area out, and it looks like the smoke was coming from the turbo, as I saw it after the engine was turned off and hood was open. Not exactly sure what could be wrong, I don’t want to drive it home and risk breaking anything else either. I feel like it could be the turbo seals, not positive. I will check the oil feed and discharge lines.


----------



## plankbuckets (May 6, 2021)

I didn’t see oil coming from the feed or discharge mine, it was coming from the area on the turbo that “mounts” to the manifold. Picture attached


----------



## plankbuckets (May 6, 2021)

plankbuckets said:


> I didn’t see oil coming from the feed or discharge mine, it was coming from the area on the turbo that “mounts” to the manifold. Picture attached


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, I hope I'm wrong but you are looking at needing a new turbo very soon. And I don't ever recommend running a vehicle into the ground, fixing it sooner is better than waiting.
Some tips FWIW.
1) get an OEM turbo, the aftermarket ones seem to not last
2) replaced the feed and discharge lines at the same time, most lines have caked oil on the inside restricting oil flow
3) take it to a shop that KNOWS how to replace turbos, a rookie install will damage the turbo permanently in the first few seconds of operation


----------



## plankbuckets (May 6, 2021)

I figured that was the culprit as soon as I saw where the smoke was coming from. Thank you so much for your help, I appreciate it. I will keep those tips in mind when getting it replaced. Thanks again!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

plankbuckets said:


> I figured that was the culprit as soon as I saw where the smoke was coming from. Thank you so much for your help, I appreciate it. I will keep those tips in mind when getting it replaced. Thanks again!


Used turbo 1.4L

A possible reason for the oil consumption..
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*
GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits 
How-To: Charge pipe clean - up.


----------

